# The OBD Vs The Blender



## Xaosin (Feb 20, 2010)

In a game of Capture the Flag.

All of the obd members (Even the previous banned ones) get set on one side of a giant mountain in a forest. 

All the Blenderites are on the bottom of the mountain, also in the same forest.

Each have to capture each others flags.

Killing is allowed, by any means possible.

We (Both) get medical kits, food rations, and basic survival tools, but no weapons. We're allowed to make that out of whatever we find/have.

The first to capture the other teams flag/kill everyone on the other team wins.

Can we win?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok some people from the blender should came...i sense a mess/shitstorm,i supose  blue its on the obd side....


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2010)

whats blue do without his sword


DIY or unknown can solo

wait is kisameisasexybeast a blenderitte dudes fucking ripped


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

sigh...true no weapons allowed.i guess there is more people in the obd than in the blender.....right? neh fliying shadow takes a lot out enough to put the win in the pocket...


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2010)

one guy is ripped like fucking bruce lee ripped in the blender he even has pics to prove it


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

what are the blenderites feats


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2010)

The Blenderites would spend their time smoking pot and spreading drama around.  This would normally mean an instant win for the OBD, except battledomers are so incompetent in real life they'd end up walking off a cliff or poking themselves in the eye with sharpened sticks.  

I'm going to go with martryn winning.  He wins at everything.


----------



## Es (Feb 20, 2010)

flying shadow beats them all with his amazing feats


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> The Blenderites would spend their time smoking pot and spreading drama around.  This would normally mean an instant win for the OBD, except battledomers are so incompetent in real life they'd end up walking off a cliff or poking themselves in the eye with sharpened sticks.
> 
> I'm going to go with martryn winning.  He wins at everything.



Your signature is truly rule 34 in action.

You win the Internets. No surprise there.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2010)

DIY or shadow can solo


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

we win have you see our reaction times we are bullet timers and zetta can punch through concrete


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 20, 2010)

Unknown punches through concentrate


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> Unknown punches through concentrate


we win, we are obviously not normal humans


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> one guy is ripped like fucking bruce lee ripped in the blender he even has pics to prove it



hes gonna go down sooner or later,all the people in the blender i have seen are either inept people,or pedos or sexual disoriented people,this goes to the obd 10/10 times no fucking doubt


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

The mods solo.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 20, 2010)

Unknown makes shit to the Blenderites, TWF kills him.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> The Blenderites would spend their time smoking pot and spreading drama around.  This would normally mean an instant win for the OBD, except battledomers are so incompetent in real life they'd end up walking off a cliff or poking themselves in the eye with sharpened sticks.
> 
> I'm going to go with martryn winning.  He wins at everything.



Massive fail.

We all get negged and die, except TWF, Darth Nihilus ad Yak, two of which are Blenderites themselves and Yak cant win by himself.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2010)

Is Gooba on the OBD's side?

If so him and Hitlerade solo.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

Why would he be? He hardly posts here.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Massive fail.
> 
> We all get negged and die, except TWF, Darth Nihilus ad Yak, two of which are Blenderites themselves and Yak cant win by himself.



 its a capture the flag game,the obd wins


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Why would he be? He hardly posts here.



Cubey doesn't know his OBD history.


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2010)

But he doesnt even care about the OBD anymore, and he posts there more anyways.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 21, 2010)

Id is measuring up to Hitlerade level with his Febuary bannings and proposed OBD wiki censorship. He could definitely provide some support.

And don't even try it, Matryn.


----------



## ez (Feb 21, 2010)

binary solos.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue soloes


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue's on their side, but at least not at the bottom of food chain like Binary.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 21, 2010)

^OH SHI-


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

Flying shadow uses his uber l337 running and kung fu skills to steal the flag and come back before the Blender team even notices it's gone


----------



## martryn (Feb 21, 2010)

> Massive fail.
> 
> We all get negged and die, except TWF, Darth Nihilus ad Yak, two of which are Blenderites themselves and Yak cant win by himself.



Someone seems jealous of my massive ability to be awesome at everything ever.



> And don't even try it, Matryn.



Try it?  I've already done it.  Haven't you noticed?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2010)

Raigen dresses up as Sephiroth and baffles them with his idiocy while their flag is stolen.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's the plan: We use 1.5 million to pump Hitlerade full of steroids...


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Mangafacts shows them child gay porn

GG Blenderittes


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 21, 2010)

I go home, fuck your shit


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 21, 2010)

Where is your team spirit


----------



## Schneider (Feb 21, 2010)

we send raigen and unknown as baits.

we win by accident.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Flying shadow uses his uber l337 running and kung fu skills to steal the flag and come back before the Blender team even notices it's gone



speaks truth,have you seen that fliying shadow running? he blitzes the fuck out of the blenderites...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Raigen dresses up as Sephiroth and baffles them with his idiocy while their flag is stolen.



That could be a very valid tactic.


----------



## Es (Feb 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> That could be a very valid tactic.



I say strapping bombs on them and leading them to the blenderites is a better plan.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Faaaaaaaaaaaiill

All OBD threads end up the same way

BOMBS 
PLASTIC EXPLOSIVES
AND MORE BOMBS


Cubey said:


> Why would he be? He hardly posts here.



Gooba's beard stands beside us.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> I say strapping bombs of them and leading them to the blenderites is a better plan.



We have to make all of our weapons.

But if anyone in the OBD knows how to make explosives than that could be a valid tactic.


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2010)

this thread jesus christ

get rid of it out of the OBD what is the point of it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 21, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> I go home, fuck your shit



the best answer


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

TWF said:


> this thread jesus christ
> 
> get rid of it out of the OBD what is the point of it?



to see if someone can fucking come here and decide if we can beat other people on a  capture the fucking flag game.that is it.


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We have to make all of our weapons.
> 
> But if anyone in the OBD knows how to make explosives than that could be a valid tactic.



I have watched MacGyver I know all his tricks, I just need a hairpin, soap, doghair and a chocolate cookie and we're all set!


----------



## Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

My mind is telling noOOOo, but my pistol, but my pistol is telling my yeah.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 21, 2010)

Obd is plagued by in-fighting over who gets to lead the assault, which people are liabilities, which potnetial members will troll their own chances of survival, and a general cast of problems related to ego. 

Blender is plagued by in-fighting over who gets to write a twisted version of how the war went down, lack of anyone following orders, ever, and other problems related to apathy for actually winning or ego.

In the end, both sides suffer a great deal of losses and than decides to continue fghting is not worth. Rather, both sides will select 3 members to reperesent their cause and do battle.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 21, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Here's the plan: We use 1.5 million to pump Hitlerade full of steroids...



Steroids, injections of adrenalin, and pcp. We win.



Gundam Guy said:


> I say strapping bombs on them and leading them to the blenderites is a better plan.



I like this idea. 



Platinum said:


> We have to make all of our weapons.
> 
> But if anyone in the OBD knows how to make explosives than that could be a valid tactic.



I believe that banhammer said he can make bombs out of every day household items......I think it was banhammer anyways.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2010)

Whatever we do, we'll have to make sure we cut off Cubey's tongue, or he'll run off to tell the Blender our plans.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Whatever we do, we'll have to make sure we cut off Cubey's tongue, or he'll run off to tell the Blender our plans.



We don't have to worry about Cubey. He'd probably just fall of a cliff or something near the start of the match.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellent point, Plat.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We don't have to worry about Cubey. He'd probably just fall of a cliff or something near the start of the match.



Not my dear overlord Cubey ...

And if that doesn't work, I'll push him and then sell the rest of you out, hopefully before you find and sacrifice me to your gods.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 22, 2010)

we have haterade


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2010)

I've seen more people from the blender but a few are pretty ripped.

Wouter, Kyo, etc. 

But we have Haterade, and Zetta apparently does martial arts as well.

I dunno lol. We have numbers.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Excellent point, Plat.



The protective headgear that he has to wear will not be sufficent enough for him to survive the fall .


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Not to mention those that haven't posted pics may be quite strong as well.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm good for distractions. Not that I'm that appealing or anything, but I just am,somehow.

Will nudity help?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Well half the blender will try to suck your cock to try to create lulz of some kind, so yeah.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well half the blender will try to *suck your cock* to try to create lulz of some kind, so yeah.



They might have a problem with that.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 22, 2010)

^They might improvise.

Well, if you toss enough pedophilia related news stories at them, it might prove a good enough distraction to blow them up or something. There has to be at least one nutjob on the OBD who can make explosives. Regulatory side arms could also include a can of deo and a lighter.

Or worst comes to worst, send that flyingshadow dude or whatever. The Wing Chun master who can run for almost 24 hours and can beat the world record for the 100m sprint.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^They might improvise.
> 
> Well, if you toss enough pedophilia related news stories at them, it might prove a good enough distraction to blow them up or something. There has to be at least one nutjob on the OBD who can make explosives. Regulatory side arms could also include a can of deo and a lighter.
> 
> Or worst comes to worst, send that flyingshadow dude or whatever. The Wing Chun master who can run for almost 24 hours and can beat the world record for the 100m sprint.



i am going to post a video of me sprinting on an actual track with definitve distance and perspective soon (the one on sand was faster than most pople were giving it credit, but not fast for me, and thier was no perspective ad distance in the video; i simply ran to the other end of the beach, and the camrera zoom messed every thing up), running the 100 meters in under 10 seconds. i train at this for, yes, over ten hours per day and hundreds of sprints (all the time in the spring and summer, although i am allitle more laid back in the winters, which are still warm where i am from. so yeah, i sprint alot, and speciallize in stealth). 

so this is capture the flage? if fighting is alowed than this would be an absolute bloodfest with so many people going at it. not to many would survive, although the OBD would win with numbers. also i could definately do some damage, and more if bladed weopons were allowed. i dont wilingly partake in violence on that scale, but that sounds like fun

also pictures and muscle does not mean anything; ripped muscles only mean dehydration and lack of flexiblity. lean and flexibly and fast, with fast and powerful precise strikes are ideal (like my avatar), and intellegents, evading before one can get overwhlemed, and quikely taking out an oppentaent with short and procise wing chun strikes before another can gang up on you; take out one oppontne quikily, not all oppontents at once

this would be better if only bladed weapons were allowed. either way i suppose the OBD wins with numbers, and i gues skill


----------



## Es (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Shadow, where did you learn your sword fighting skills?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Hey Shadow, where did you learn your sword fighting skills?



not swords, but knives. also twin hooks


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Hey Shadow, where did you learn your sword fighting skills?



Obviously he trained with warrior monks in Tibet for several years.


----------



## Es (Feb 22, 2010)

Obviously.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

west coast, and the desert


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 22, 2010)

I trained in the art of ... Tennis


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> I trained in the art of ... Tennis



i have never played tennis, but tennis players are incredibly fit, amoung the highest in athletics. seriously guys like Rafael Nadal and Marat Safin coud do some damage, amoung others. also Serena Williams


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> I trained in the art of ... Tennis



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ErlColocVQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSZeHLlUtxY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

i love how in the first vid the guy does all that just to hit the shot out (even though it went through the otherr guys racket)


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

Flying shadow, can you break bricks with your head, or can you digest nails?

Choose one of the above or both.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Flying shadow, can you break bricks with your head, or can you digest nails?
> 
> Choose one of the above or both.



to qoete dudemeister/onomatopei: go chug drain cleaner


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Feb 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ErlColocVQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSZeHLlUtxY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtJ41mf019I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

tennis extinction. what a superb theory. seriously it could have happened

wow. the dinasaur part made me ROFL


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2010)

Ryuhei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtJ41mf019I[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEpZCThNfiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> to qoete dudemeister/onomatopei: go chug drain cleaner



Speaking of which, I wanna see you try this. I bet your amazing tolerance for poison that comes along with your training could let you survive.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2010)

wheres the video we were promised


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> wheres the video we were promised



Would pay 50$ for a vid of flying shadow drinking gasoline and eating a lit match to test if he will burn. I bet his skin's fire retardant like Hidan's.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Would pay 50$ for a vid of flying shadow drinking gasoline and eating a lit match to test if he will burn. I bet his skin's fire retardant like Hidan's.



He obviously wouldn't burn.

He is flying shadow after all.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

so thats what an opponent of Rafael Nadal sees every time he hits a lefty forhand

and i already uloaded a video of me runing on a beach. i will upload anouther on a track soon enough


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

Flying shadow, how many mansions filled with hoes do you have?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Flying shadow, how many mansions filled with hoes do you have?



none. i live in greater LA, and priviously in the desert in Azizona. 

how bout you?


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> none. i live in greater LA, and priviously in the desert in Azizona.
> 
> how bout you?



Denver, Colorado.

So, how many statues of yourself do you have posed around your home?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> so thats what an opponent of Rafael Nadal sees every time he hits a lefty forhand
> 
> and i already uloaded a video of me runing on a beach. i will upload anouther on a track soon enough



pfft 

will it be as lack luster and humiliating as that last one you posted :33


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Links.

plzkthxbai


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

How long did it take you to perfect the art of hypnosis, flying shadow? I can feel my eyelids already falling just from reading your posts.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

so now i have hypnosis? 

actually the first vid was faster than it looked, as you have no clue how far i even ran. the next willl be definitive though, i can assure you of that


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

Flying shadow, do you have 4 testicles or 5?



flying shadow said:


> actually the first vid was faster than it looked, as you have no clue how far i even ran. the next willl be definitive though, i can assure you of that



You said how far you ran.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Flying shadow, do you have 4 testicles or 5?
> 
> 
> 
> You said how far you ran.



who says i have any? its none of your business anyways

that was just an estimate (130 meters, plus i slowed down for the last few seconds to a jog in order to signal to my friend to end the video). ir was WAY over 100 meters. i will post a definitve video on a track soon enough though


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> who says i have any? its none of your business anyways



So you have 5. Thanks.

Flying shadow, how large is the tank you have parked outside?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> So you have 5. Thanks.
> 
> Flying shadow, how large is the tank you have parked outside?



stop before you slip. it is unwise to insult a shadow


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> stop before you slip. it is unwise to insult a shadow



So, did you see Snake crying when you put his stealth skills to shame? 

How easy was it for you to disguise yourself as a wallet with your ninjutsu skills?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

So.

Where are the videos.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So.
> 
> Where are the videos.



i said i will make a definitive video with definitve perspective soon enough. just wait


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

Flying shadow, how many Navy SEALs have you sent to the emergency room since I last posted in this thread?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 22, 2010)

17 slashes per second


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Flying shadow, how many Navy SEALs have you sent to the emergency room since I last posted in this thread?



i dont even like violence and bloodshed, as it has always been around me. i have seen and experienced plenty of bloodshed. the red becomes a part of you, and mixxes with the rainbow of your soul, forming nothing but a void between light and shadow. you see, through colors a balence between light and shadow can be achived, and within that void, ones true colors come forth


----------



## Kurou (Feb 22, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> 17 slashes per second



he took out bushido brown by himself 



flying shadow said:


> i dont even like violence and bloodshed, as it has always been around me. i have seen and experienced plenty of bloodshed. the red becomes a part of you, and mixxes with the rainbow of your soul, forming nothing but a void between light and shadow. you see, through colors a balence between light and shadow can be achived, and within that void, ones true colors come forth



someones been reading to much black lagoon :33


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i dont even like violence and bloodshed, as it has always been around me. i have seen and experienced plenty of bloodshed. the red becomes a part of you, and mixxes with the rainbow of your soul, forming nothing but a void between light and shadow. you see, through colors a balence between light and shadow can be achived, and within that void, ones true colors come forth



Flying shadow, are you angry because Twain stole your brilliant writing?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

i wonder why C.hook has not asked flying shadow how many girls he has in his arem yet....nevermind how many fliying shadow(zohan)?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> he took out bushido brown by himself


Can't out bushido Cyan!


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

An excellent question, Chaos God, but first we must ask how many harems flying shadow possesses.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> An excellent question, Chaos God, but first we must ask how many harems flying shadow possesses.



true,and probably now that i think better flying shadow must be >than zohan....


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 22, 2010)

Flying shadow, what did you say to Blue before beating him in a katana duel?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

i will dare the irony of asking,flying shadow how does god looks like?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Flying shadow, what did you say to Blue before beating him in a katana duel?



i have never wielded a Katana before, but i am extremely skilled with knives, and have had extensive practice and skill with twin hooks, my personal favorites

what does god look like? god is just a being created by humans to make them feel good, in all religions. sorry if i sounded harsh. each and every living entity posseses a spirit. search your soul


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

so fliying shadow how many ancient masters learn from your wisdom?lol....


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

He sounds less beleivable even moreso when he tries to sound deep.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i have never wielded a Katana before, but i am extremely skilled with knives, and have had extensive practice and skill with twin hooks, my personal favorites
> 
> what does god look like? god is just a being created by humans to make them feel good, in all religions. sorry if i sounded harsh. each and every living entity posseses a spirit. search your soul



and if you say so,i clearly am god then...i dont need to know you,you need to know me,see what i did there?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> He sounds less beleivable even moreso when he tries to sound deep.



really now. how so?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Stick with talking about how much of a master at physical prowess you are.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

damn seriously fliying shadow you have to quit the crack,really.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Stick with talking about how much of a master at physical prowess you are.



i hardely even consider myself physical. as a living entitity i possess a spirit, which trancsends physical limitations. speak with your soul


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about. And you just admitted everything you've said before is bullshit with that post.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i hardely even consider myself physical. as a living entitity i possess a spirit, which trancsends physical limitations. speak with your soul



sigh that crack...well fliying shadow i guess you have had a hold on this one right but had to negate it,or you still keep it with you?,:


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

i am speaking the truth. but the spirit within transends physical limitations; it takes time for the body to devolop to that level. the spirit is alway a few steps ahead of the body. that beaing said i can still speedblitz another creature over short distances (and have already done so, on one occasion to a cougar. scary cats), and can run the 100 meters in under 10 seconds. just wait till the DEFINITIVE vid


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 22, 2010)

How do you speedblitz a cougar?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> How do you speedblitz a cougar?



it wasnt a litteraly speedblitz. i was running once in a location i am going to keep private, when i, like so many other people, was attacked by a couger. a evade for a while, and then from fairly short ranged lunged powerfully a very quikly slashed the cougar ihn the neck with my pocket knife. i got scratched in the leg, and he ripped my pants and cut me up a little, but i was overall fine. my quikness and reaction abilities, as weell as my skill in parying without contact saved me their. cougar attacks are very serious, and they never back down from their 'prey'. thats why you always carry a pocket knive


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

Being who I am, I do really mean this:

That is *bullshit*.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Being who I am, I do really mean this:
> 
> That is *bullshit*.



being who i am, i do really mean this:

how so?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

And fuck the bullshit.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And fuck the bullshit.



 sneaky cats, and they dont back down. they are plentiful in the west coast and the areas around arizona and such. attacks are fairly common actually, and people do die


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

You must lead a very dangerous life.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

i suppose so. although to me its just life


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

How often do you run from with animals?


----------



## Fang (Feb 22, 2010)

I could take flying_shadow


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

martryn loses, it's his nature


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> I could take flying_shadow



i dislike violence, but you would not be able to touch me. parying is my speciallity. i am a shadow, and counter as such

i would not hurt you though


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> it wasnt a litteraly speedblitz. i was running once in a location i am going to keep private, when i, like so many other people, was attacked by a couger. a evade for a while, and then from fairly short ranged lunged powerfully a very quikly slashed the cougar ihn the neck with my pocket knife. i got scratched in the leg, and he ripped my pants and cut me up a little, but i was overall fine. my quikness and reaction abilities, as weell as my skill in parying without contact saved me their. cougar attacks are very serious, and they never back down from their 'prey'. thats why you always carry a pocket knive


and then you woke up to find me violently raping you


----------



## Fang (Feb 22, 2010)

I somehow doubt that flying_shadow


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

Swords or knives Flying Shadow


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 22, 2010)

Specializing in basic survival, can opening, filing, and defending against Wild Cougar Attacks for 125 years. 

"Victorinox Swiss Army Knives, your first choice in Cougar protection"


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Specializing in basic survival, can opening, filing, and defending against Wild Cougar Attacks for 125 years.
> 
> "Victorinox Swiss Army Knives, your first choice in Cougar protection"



it was not a swiss army knife, but a normal pocket knife, or switch blade. i'g say the blade is about 6 inches long or so


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> ...nope...


denying it wont make your butt any less pregnant


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

Answer the question Flying Shadow

I await your response


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> it was not a swiss army knife, but a normal pocket knife, or switch blade. i'g say the blade is about 6 inches long or so


The blade on a switch blade is like 3 inches.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Answer the question Flying Shadow
> 
> I await your response



repeat the question please

oh my bad. knives. i have never wielded a tradition sword, although i am skilled with twin hooks

well my pocket knife has a blade thats like 6 inches. it looks more like a combat knife although slightely smaller, and it folds up


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

I mean a real knife, not a cheap pocket knife


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I mean a real knife, not a cheap pocket knife



yeah i have used real knives before, and have become skilled ate throwing them. obviosuly i prefer 'real' knives, but i always carry around a pocket knife. i am also skilled with twin hooks (which are not easy to get. you have to know the right people so to speak)


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> well my pocket knife has a blade thats like 6 inches.


No it doesn't.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> No it doesn't.



yes it does. i will measure it right now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 22, 2010)

I hath yet to see this knife


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i am also skilled with twin hooks (which are not easy to get. you have to know the right people so to speak)



Yah it isn't like you can just order them online you have to know a blacksmith skilled in the art of hook forgery.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

my pocket knife has a blade that is about 4 inches (a millimeter or two lees probably) in lenght (just measured; sorry for my inacurate eye measuement). my bad. it seems longer, but it is only about 4 inches or so

once again my bad


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 22, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> my pocket knife has a blade that is about 4 inches (a millimeter or two lees probably) in lenght (just measured; sorry for my inacurate eye measuement). my bad. it seems longer, but it is only about 4 inches or so
> 
> once again my bad



4 inches that makes a lot more sense. 

Although your knife where did you get it?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 22, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> 4 inches that makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Although your knife where did you get it?



yeah my mistake it is 4 inches

i have 2 of the same model knife. they were both my reletives, and they are fairly old but in good condition, as i do not train with them and only use them for emergeny self defense. i have no idea where or when they were bought


----------



## Havoc (Feb 22, 2010)

You can get switchblades anywhere really.

At least where I live.

Although, this all took place in his imagination, so he probably had it forged by Hephaestus.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 23, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah my mistake it is 4 inches
> 
> i have 2 of the same model knife. they were both my reletives, and they are fairly old but in good condition, as i do not train with them and only use them for emergeny self defense. i have no idea where or when they were bought



Ok. 



Havoc said:


> You can get switchblades anywhere really.
> 
> At least where I live.
> 
> Although, this all took place in his imagination, so he probably had it forged by Hephaestus.



His knife sounds like a tactical folding type.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 23, 2010)

yes the knives do fold, like any other pocket knives

so now you are saying that i do not carry a pocket knife? pretty much everybody i even remotely know and see around me does, and i am no exception. its not like i plan on using it. its only for an absolute emergency


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

I got this from amazon


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yes the knives do fold, like any other pocket knives
> 
> so now you are saying that i do not carry a pocket knife? pretty much everybody i even remotely know and see around me does, and i am no exception. its not like i plan on using it. its only for an absolute emergency


I don't care if you have a knife or not, that doesn't really matter in regards to your fictitious story.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I got this from amazon
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



it is basically like those, although older and the blade is slightely longer. the blade is obviously silver, but the handle is maroon. also the handle is thinner, and the blade slightely thinner and alittle longer, but essentially a similiar model


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

That blade is like 3 inches.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2010)

Havoc would crush it with his testes


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> That blade is like 4 inches.



maybee, but my pocket knives has a slightely narrorer blade, and looks a little longer than that. infact the entire knife is narrorer, but overall similiar (albeit older and more, shal i say, stylish)


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

No, you shan't.


----------



## ShadowRaze (Feb 23, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah i have used real knives before, and have become skilled ate throwing them. obviosuly i prefer 'real' knives, but i always carry around a pocket knife. i am also skilled with twin hooks (which are not easy to get. you have to know the right people so to speak)



Why not carry a machete instead


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 23, 2010)

Why are we now talking about knives and 4 inches again?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2010)

you really..if a fucking combat veterans can have their skulls ripped open by mountain lions..why should we believe you flying shadow?


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 23, 2010)

Pit Lord-koon solos


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> Pit Lord-koon solos



The Saga of Pitlord-koon continues.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you really..if a fucking combat veterans can have their skulls ripped open by mountain lions..why should we believe you flying shadow?



this incident was never reported. it happened in Arizona, and i was completely alone at the time. once again, that is why you always carry a pocket knife. my evading skills saved me their. Cougars are fierce cats and they do not back of their 'prey', but they are not so big that a non contack pary followed by a slash to the neck, followed up if need be, cant severly injur them. i still got my pants slashed and my leg cut up a bit, but he could not pounce on me from front and wrap his claws around me and bite my throat. i have always been familar with the way cats fight, and it saved me there


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

Actually, I believe him, crazy stuff happens.

One time a wild Fedor attacked me while I was running through the woods and I evaded his attack and armbarred him.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 23, 2010)

Havoc, you're such a bull shitter.

You're not herald level


----------



## Es (Feb 23, 2010)

I once beat an AT AT with a lightsaber.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

I once beat epic beard man with one hand and one leg tied behind my back, blindfolded, and with nothing else to arm me but a sharp finger nail, and then made out with amber lamps


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 23, 2010)

epic beard man gave _my_ shoes a spit-shine.


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2010)

martryn said:


> Someone seems jealous of my massive ability to be awesome at everything ever.



No. You suck.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I once beat epic beard man with one hand and one leg tied behind my back, blindfolded, and with nothing else to arm me but a sharp finger nail, and then made out with amber lamps



dont underestimate sharpened fingernails, if precise they can be devastating


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, like a mini butcher knife.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only a thousand times more deadly.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> dont underestimate sharpened fingernails, if precise they can be devastating



on an animal who's body can take claw shots from...several hundred pounds of super strong rival cat?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 23, 2010)

flying shadow ,how does it feel to be hypersonic?


----------

